# Proud Daddy!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

After so many years of struggling and finally Tobias (Toby) Jerome Yeager was born last night . 5 lbs 11 oz 19 inches long. 

I guess I will be busy with my newborn son for a while and hopefully I can start training him to learn how to drive slotcars maybe in 2 years.

Now I gotta figure out how to put carseat in and am heading to hositpal to see my wife and my son.

Wes


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Way to go Wes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You're going through the most beautiful experience there is to have.
Heartiest congratulations to you and your wife.
God Bless
Trev


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Congratulations Wes!
What a good looking racer! We hope mom and Toby are both doing great! I can see it now.....
Slot Cars........................................$14.95 each
Track.............................................$300.00 (+/-)
Racing with your son_..................*Priceless*_

My wife and I wish you and you wife and son all the best!!! :thumbsup: 


Best Regards & Wishes from Daytona Beach
Larry & Cindy


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WES! Congradulations! (way to start a new collection, eh?  )
Now the real fun with slots begins! "But honey, I got this one for the boy!" LOL
Some of my fondest memories are of my son James running hot-laps with me and modeling these little cars!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Congrats......guess you'll have to start buying two of everything now!

----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

all right :hat:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Wishing You All The Best... Hope Mom is fine. :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Congrats Dad!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations Wes!
And don't worry, it won't take 2 years, Seth loves to sit there and watch the cars zoom around, even likes to grab and hold em, and he is 15 months.
And now the best, you have a partner to take to slot car shows.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*New Addition*

Your blessed...congrads and enjoy. They are the greatest giftwe recieve in this life! Teach him to beat dad early in life...lol...

Best wishes to Mom and Baby, and of course Dad..

Sincelry Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Congrats! Like SCJ stated, get a pair of each.  rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats!!!!! I cant wait until my son gets here, had 5 false labor runs so far!
Chris


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank you guys for kind words!! I just got home from hositpal and I could not stop holding my son that my wife was complaining that she wants him back LOL. They are doing great and will come home tomorrow. Man now one of my bedrooms will be used finally as a member of the family not a guest room. Its been like that for 8 years (since we bought the house). 

Anyway I just cannot wait to buy him first slot car set and play it under the christmas tree - that was my best memory in the past. This weekend was the best weekend ever!! 

Wes


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

it gets better Wes.  Congrats to you and your wife. I have 3 of the little people (2 girls, 1 boy) and my son has recently started enjoying slot cars. It's a blast seeing his eyes light up when a new toy gets brought into the house. LOL. I'm sure in no time at all you are going to have stories for us about how your toddler sent your favorite car flying off the track into oblivion. 

Make sure you do his room up in a car theme. Start that lad early! And again, congrats! Being a dad is the best job in the world.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations Wes. Best wishes to you and your family.

Mike


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Wes & mom Congrats, Thanks for keeping slotting alive with the next generation!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Congratulations! Won't take him long. Andrew was getting them around the track (with a little help from an old Aurora steering wheel controller cutting his power) soon after he was 2.

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Congrats there Wes! And to Mrs Wes!
Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
Have fun, they grow up fast!
Scott


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

congrats bro! nothing comes close in comparison with gods greatest gifts. :thumbsup: 
matt


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!!! My wife (Lisa and Toby) are doing great.. We just got back from doctor check up so far no problem. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Wes----Big congrats to you and yours. Anew generation of slotheads. Too cool! Has anyone heard if Dragula is a proud pappy of a new slothead yet? Hope every thing remains well with all of ya. --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Congratulations to you and your wife. Like the Vulcan's say, "live long and prosper."


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Wes, and best of wishes to you and your family. I am currently teaching my niece how to drive them. She likes the T-Jets best.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Congratulations Sir!!
This is one of the best things that could happen to you in life. 
You are an extremely lucky man!
A tip of the hat and....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!
Enjoyment for the next 17 or so years!
Cheers for Mum too!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Baby Christian is here! 7lbs 3 OZ,21 inches long,I never thought I could love something this much.
Chris


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Another job well done , Drag! Christian is a very nice name. Is he a true "Re-pop" (spittin' image of dad)? I knew you did more than casting!

I wish all of your family the best.
Congratulations, Chris! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Congratulations :thumbsup: Chris, Probably the most precious thing of all. Give Mom a big hug (cuz I am sure she could use at least one).


Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats Chris, Christian is a nice name, one of my favorites. now you can name your racetrack after him.........CHRISTIAN SPEEDWAY..........or something similar, little billboards and all, I can't wait to get my platform underway.


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Drag!!! Best of wishes to you and your family!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Heeeyyy Congrats Drag!!!! when was he born?? Mine was on 2/19/05..

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys,you all are tops with me!My son was born at 4:23 am saturday the 26th.
Chris


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Dragula said:


> Baby Christian is here! 7lbs 3 OZ,21 inches long,I never thought I could love something this much.
> Chris


 A great big Congrats Chris my God bless him in the years to come

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

missed my birthday by a day! LOL

Congrats to you on your new bundle of joy Chris! Remember, make the daycare car themed, and he'll take after you within 3 months.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Mr. & Mrs. Dragula!!!!
What a wonderful thing to happen to you both. My wife and I wish you and little Christian all the best in health and happiness! 

Sincerest best wishes from Daytona Beach
Cindy & Larry Lype


----------

